# 1969 GTO project



## gubby (Sep 24, 2014)

What paint is one that closest matches the original "chassis black" for a 1969 GTO. I have been told to use either POR-15 semi-gloss black or Bondo Mar-Hyde satin black. Are they the two best choices?


----------

